# Homegrown Flavor



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Our friend, north of the border, Hassel, got us started growing garlic. Now, we've planted from our own stock and have 144 plants this year (pic 1). Pine straw was used for mulch to keep weeds down.

White and yellow onions were planted early and we should end up with over 350 of them. (Pic 2).

Spuds came up this week, too.

Hopefully, melons will be planted this weekend.

Pumpkins later.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice Glen. You'll have garlic and onions for the year.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

That's a lot of garlic!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks awesome Glen, big and healthy. I'll try and get in a few pic's also.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, men. The best part of growing what we do is that the wildlife don't touch the stuff, although some silly wabbit chewed off some garlic early this spring and left it right there. Fortunately, it grew back just fine. Haven't erected the solar electric fence since two years ago.

Lots of work ahead of us, but it's fun work, if ever there was such a thing.

A big "Thank You" to our friend, Hassel, who's guided us through our education and always quick to respond to questions.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Now you just need some bees


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice ???? Glen


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We are not even warm enough to put out stuff yet.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Our season's just long enough for us to get watermelons with 85+ day maturities, if we get the seed in the ground by the end of May. Starting them indoors is a big help, but I don't have the right set-up to do it on any large scale.

This weekend is typically the safe time to plant anything with frost danger behind us. Onions and garlic don't care about any frost anyway and my potatoes came up a week or so ago.

Wish I could spend more time in the garden right now but too many other irons in the fire.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Here's my desert garden... I tried. It getting to hot.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

The intense sun is stunting their growth.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A little early for pumpkins; I have yet to plant mine but will soon. Good luck with that corn; you'll need it (luck that is).


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah corn dosn't do well here at all. The cliff dwellers grew some up north a ways.

Find a partially shady spot and throw some old tomatoes in some tilled up soil.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I know where AZP lives and have tried to plant stuff in that awful soil. If one doesn't have a jackhammer, it's trouble. I'm really surprised that the corn shown in the pic looks as "good" as it does. At the same time, I'd be surprised if it's worth a hoot at maturity.

But, nice try, nonetheless!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Use the small cobs in a stir fry.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

glenway said:


> A little early for pumpkins; I have yet to plant mine but will soon. Good luck with that corn; you'll need it (luck that is).


 yeah I'm just playing. Here is what a pumpkin looks like Glen ????


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We'll compare notes in September.


----------

